# Node-RED und OPC DA Verbindung



## Simu404 (21 März 2021)

Guten Tag liebe Community

Ich habe habe leider Probleme mit der Verbindung zu NodeRed und dem OPC DA Server. In NodeRed gibt es Knoten welche ich per Drag&Drop einfügen kann. Was muss ich genau angeben damit ich diesen problemlos starten kann im Nodered?

Besten Dank bereits.


----------



## Frohnius (22 März 2021)

hi,
ich denke du suchst einen connector für opc ..
https://flows.nodered.org/node/node-red-contrib-opcua


----------



## Blockmove (22 März 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> hi,
> ich denke du suchst einen connector für opc ..
> https://flows.nodered.org/node/node-red-contrib-opcua



Es gibt aber einen gewaltigen Unterschied zwischen OPC DA und OPC UA


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 März 2021)

Ich habe mir gestern nur mal den Quellcode des OPC-DA nodes angesehen, und der kam mir sehr kurz vor dafür dass dort schließlich umfangreiche Windows Funktionen vonnöten sind. Entweder das funktioniert nur unter Windows, oder das setzt unter Linux auf andere Module wie von Samba auf. Wenn du Nodered unter Windows und auf dem gleichen Rechner wie der OPC-Server laufen hast, wäre das einen Versuch wert. OPC-DA über Netzwerk und dann noch mit so einem Client würde ich mir nicht antun, außer deine Zeit kostet kein Geld. Das Geld würde ich dann eher für ein OPC-DA/UA Gateway ausgeben.


----------



## Simu404 (22 März 2021)

Hallo zusammen 

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. 
Node-RED läuft auf Windows und der Server ebenfalls. Jetzt ist leider die Frage an was die Kommunikation scheitert? Was muss im Node (im Node-RED) genau angegeben werden damit die Kommunikation aufgebaut werden kann? Leider ist die Verbindung bisher erfolglos.

Besten Dank bereits für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 März 2021)

Bei Address würde ich localhost oder 127.0.0.1 eintragen.
Username und Passwort würde ich erst mal leer lassen, oder die Daten deines Standardbenutzers eintragen falls das nicht reicht.

Die CLSID ist die ID des OPC-Servers. Wenn das Programm die OPC-Server nicht browsen kann, musst du diese ID selber heraussuchen. Starte dazu dcomcnfg.exe (Windows Programm), und dann unter DCOM-Konfiguration suchst du den Namen deines OPC-Servers. Im Eigenschaftsdialog sollte die CLSID sichtbar sein, diese übernehmen und bei dir im Programm eintragen.

Ich würde vorab mit einem anderen OPC-Test Client als Standalone Anwendung mal ausprobieren ob du damit Zugriff bekommst, dann weißt du zumindest ob der OPC-Server grundsätzlich funktioniert.


----------



## Simu404 (23 März 2021)

Vielen Dank für die Informationen. Leider konnte die Verbindung immer noch nicht hergestellt werden mit OPC DA. CSL ID ist vorhanden. Gibt es noch andere Lösungen?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 März 2021)

Vielleicht musst du die DCOM Einstellungen so tätigen, als wenn du OPC übers Netzwerk erreichen willst. Das ist aber nur eine Vermutung, die Dokumentation ist ja dürftig bis nicht existent.
Von vielen OPC-Servern gibt es eine Dokumentation wie DCOM über Netzwerk einzurichten ist, wenn es das von deinem nicht gibt dann kannst du dich aber auch an anderen Anleitungen orientieren, grundlegend ist das immer gleich.


----------



## Simu404 (24 März 2021)

Guten Abend 

Leider erscheint immer noch eine Fehlermeldung und kein Kommunikationsaufbau. Ebenfalls irritiert mich die Error Meldung, welche ich noch nicht deuten kann.

Besten Dank bereits


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (24 März 2021)

Ich würde zuerst mal alle Eigenschaftsfelder mit korrekten Daten ausfüllen, vielleicht ändert sich dann etwas.
Hast du an den DCOM Einstellung etwas angepasst? Ich vermute das ist ähnlich zu handhaben, wie wenn du beispielsweise deinen OPC-Test-Client auf einem anderen Rechner startest, und versucht über Netzwerk auf diesen zuzugreifen. Ohne anpassen diverser Einstellungen ist das nicht einfach möglich.


----------

